# Stout cordless bandsaw parts!!



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Go to the stouttool.com website, select the "find a dealer" header, and select your state.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Try *877-33-STOUT*


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The Stout is a cool bandsaw, but this is one of the pitfalls of owning an obscure tool... availability of parts and service. Makes a person think twice before they buy something strange, unless they have a pretty local dealer.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

our largest supply house in town is a stout dealer - i never really looked at that bandsaw seriously seems to small


----------

